# New Sod Problems



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

This is normal. It will fix itself once it starts growing again.


----------



## Donovan541 (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with marvin, but do you have a boarder around your lawn or is it butted up to the sidewalk? The reason I ask is if the edge of your sod is exposed it will die as well.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

It is/might be normal IF you have sod that is going dormant anyway. It is not normal if any part of it is dying. It has not been watered properly. Are there any new roots?


----------

